# Looking for Rp Partners!



## jamborii (Jul 9, 2017)

Searching for a few new rp partners to get the creativity flowing! I tend to prefer slice of life/modern settings, but i'm flexible if theres a good premise. I'm still a little new to rping with my furry characters, but i'm getting the hang of it.
Please only reply if you're over 18!
pm me for my discord!
Edit: Holy canoli its late i should probably also put on some information. I prefer to play mostly females, but im comfortable roleplaying with any gender of characters.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 9, 2017)

Slice of life and modern sounds good to me ; perfectly simple and still alright to work with when you wanna start getting to know your partners better. I'm in !


----------



## Bjorn Potato (Jul 10, 2017)

Hey, if the offer's still up, I'll go for it. The characters you like to play as fit with my preferences, so why not?


----------



## ChosenUndeaad (Jul 11, 2017)

If you're still looking for someone, I would be up to!
I can PM you with my discord if you'd like


----------



## t-s-w (Jul 11, 2017)

I'm interested in slices of life settings! Did you have any ideas in particular?


----------



## CreatureOfHabit (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm game. I could come up with a pretty good premise to get the story going as well, probably. I'm an any-setting, any-period type of writer, so I'm chill with whatever.


----------

